# Aqua Botanica order



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm going to order some Cyperus helferi from Aqua Botanic, which is the only place I can find it. Anyone want to go in with me?

I'd like to order it Tuesday morning, so please get back to me before Monday, 9pm, if you're interested.

Given the time of year and the fact that it is coming from Oregon, I'm doing overnight shipping on it. They throw in a styro box and heat pack on overnight shipments.

Thanks,

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will take a look at AB later today and get back with you Russ. Robert H. usually has some cool stuff. C. helferi is a BBA magnet in my tanks, just so you know. It is one of the few plants I have that actually gets BBA. Keep the CO2 up or supplement come Excel for this plant.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you place your order yet? If not,let me know before you do as I may be able to help you out on the C. helferi


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I got overwhelmed with work and didn't get to ordering anything. Do you know where I can get some C. helferi?

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a portion of it I can give/trade you. It's not the biggest bunch but it beats paying for the plant and shipping charges 

I think I also have some other stuff that you left here before...P. stellatus "Broad Leaf", L. cardinalis "Dwarf", L. aromatica, and I think something else. You'll have to remind me what the other plants were but I put them in my 30g. You can pick them up at the meeting or whenever you are in the neighborhood.


----------

